# Looking for guitarist with MIDI equipment in Ottawa.



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Our Jazz Rock band http://thewitband.webs.com/ is looking for someone to play the keyboard and secondary guitar parts originally recorded on the album. Our first try was a keyboard player but after a crashed experience and a second thought a guitarist with experience on MIDI systems will be the best bet. Doesn't need to be a virtuoso at all.

Personally I would love to find someone from the forum. The idea is not mine, it was suggessted by someone who answered our TOM ad but wasn't willing to change his EHX C9 for a Roland GK.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

I love your music! If I was in Ottawa I would be up for it.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for noticing the ad! We are still looking. We've found a few keyboard players but they always want to run the business by themselves. A guitar player would be a great fit and I wouldn't feel so lonely in the front of the stage.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Reminds me of an ad I saw years ago; "Wanted - single woman with fishing boat. Please send pics of fishing boat."

Good luck with your search.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Hell, you're right! Meanwhile we're forced to cover more ground as a trio and maybe the day we finally find our guy there won't be the need for it. I just wish we could practice more than 2 times a week.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

If you've decided on a guitar player. Why do they have to have experience with midi systems? Just curious.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

All this started as a studio project where I invited most of the musician I used to work with (and still do, over the Internet) as a producer, including several keyboard players that contributed significantly to the overall sound of the compositions and, although there are a couple of songs that would require more than one guitar to reproduce the arrangement, most of them need synthesized sounds that I strongly believe can be achieved with a Roland GK system and a guitar player who is willing to take the challenge (musical and technical). So far we've been working to tighten up the groove as a trio but we believe that a 4th member will get us close to the original idea and will provide support and ideas for the improvised parts and jam songs.
Perhaps I'm asking the impossible but this is pretty much the feeling I have every time I start and adventure so I'm used to it already


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

I could do all of that


----------

